
A Portrait of Dorian Grey - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/07/14/a-portrait-of-dorian-grey-2/
======
bloak
Is the author's use of "Portrait of Dorian Grey" instead of "Picture of Dorian
Gray" deliberate?

~~~
nixtaken
Not really, but now that you mention it, I like how 'portrait' sounds like
'poor trait'. The conscious self might not see such a thing, but I bet that
the unconscious mind see it.

